# Disability  Leave



## TheLycan (Jan 13, 2021)

So I got approved for 30 days unpaid leave. My question is since I tried to go to unemployment  for help unemployment  told me target offered disability  pay through a private plan. I HAVE that plan. I forget what it was called it was LoD something. And they told me I had to file the claim with that insurance.
So here's my issue. I contacted leave and disability  first. They told me I had to go to my hr becuz they had already given me the 30 day one back last year for vulnerability. Now my HR all they had to do was just put in the system I'm on LoD. So where do I go exactly  to file a claim for the disability  pay at least for 30 days because I am paying out of pocket out of every check for my LoD pay plan so i dont get what's goin on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2021)

Is it for Covid, fmla, school or medical?


----------



## TheLycan (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm sorry it's for my vulnerability. Ashtmatic. Target LeavesandDisability told me to go to HR and then do unemployment. I tried unemployment  and unemployment  told me my employer  provides through a private pla. The plan is called STD and LTD. I have em. But how do I file a claim with em????
I went back on the benefits  help page, they told me to contact  LeaveandDisability again or Cigna for the LTD. I'm going in loops.
I have a month of unpaid leave for disability  but how do file a claim from the STD/LTD for the financial  help since I pay for that plan


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2021)

Call Leaves and Disability right away. You will be paid for the time you miss if you have documentation of symptoms and do what they tell you to do. You can just use the free tele-doc that Target has provided.
Ill/Symptomatic Paid Leave Paid leave for team members who are experiencing symptoms or have a confirmed case of COVID-19.
Who’s eligible: All team members, including team members with less than 90 days of service and seasonal team members.
Pay: 100% of pay based on average hours. Pay for non-exempt team members will be listed as two items: 75% sick pay and Other Pay. Pay may be spread over multiple paychecks.
Length: As directed by the provider or per CDC recommendations.
How to request: Team member (or HR) should request this leave through Target Leave and Disability. The leave can be requested in the following ways:  LeavePro self-service accessed from targetpayandbenefits.com by clicking on the “Manage Leave of Absence” link in the gray Resources box. Provider documentation can be uploaded to the site.  Call the Target Leave and Disability team at 800-828-5850.  Email targetleaveanddisability@reedgroup.com. Include team member name and team member number, effective dates of the leave and reason for the leave. Provider documentation should be attached to the email.
Documentation required: The team member will need to provide Target Leave and Disability documentation of the illness (e.g. note from their provider or the testing facility) for the leave to be approved and pay issued. Pay will not be issued until appropriate documentation has been received.
Return from Leave: Target Leave and Disability team will return the team member back to work based on direction by the medical provider or CDC guidelines.
Thanks
@Rarejem


----------

